# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Mac, sa përdoret tek shqiptarët.

## Davius

Pershendetje, kisha nje pyetje s sa perdoret MAC tek shqiptaret, dhe a mendoni se eshte me mire te keshe mac apo pc.

Ju flm.

----------


## edspace

Davius, mjafton të shikosh numrin e postimeve për të parë sa përdoret Mac. Temën e krahasimeve e ke 4 rreshta më poshtë se tema që ke hapur.  
Mac apo PC?

----------


## darwin

eshte pak dhe nga propaganda.





> Pershendetje, kisha nje pyetje s sa perdoret MAC tek shqiptaret, dhe a mendoni se eshte me mire te keshe mac apo pc.


Davius, eshte me mire Mac! merre provoje..

gjithsesi, se mu kujtua. Sot doli versioni i ri i sistemit operativ Tiger (Mac OS X 10.4), ose si i thone ndryshe ajo qe do te jete Longhorn pas dy vjetesh.

*Kliko ketu*   ose *ne faqen zyrtare te Apple*

----------


## edspace

Darwin-
Besoj se e ke marrë vesh për sulmin e fundit propagandistik të Microsoft. Sipas revistës Newsweek zëvendës presidenti i MS Windows e ka cilësuar Tiger si një ndihmës të iPod ("a peripheral to the iPod."). Ky zv. presidenti ka mundësi të ketë lexuar Forumin Shqiptar, por gjithësesi ato fjalë që ka thënë janë shumë të ashpërta.

----------


## darwin

edi, pse merzitesh?

Microsoft ka bere shume gjera te tjera dhe nuk ka ngelur per nje cope iPod, apo jo? 

Pastaj une po flisja per Tiger qe ka dale sot. Gjithsesi, ta kam shpjeguar dhe njehere qe Microsoft ka avokate ane e mbane botes (nga ata qe vene neper gjykata dhe jo forume). Shpresoj qe te mos t'i shkoje fjala ne vesh atij zv.Presidentit se ku i dihet pastaj.

----------

